# CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lol



## daniel19831123 (5 Aug 2011)

Finally after waiting for more than 6 weeks, my CRS decided to drop it's first batch of babies! Found 20 baby shrimp so far. 2 more pregnant shrimp awaiting delivery. Am I the only one that sit next to my tank to play hunt the baby game? lol

Will post some picture soon when I can find my bloody camera battery charger!


----------



## logi-cat (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

congratulations, are you considering selling any of them?


----------



## daniel19831123 (5 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Would like to grow them on for now to see what grade they are. I will be selling them later on as I will be leaving for singapore in november so I will be selling all my shrimps  All my sakuras and my CRs will need to go then  Thank god I can get more shrimp in singapore again.


----------



## logi-cat (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Will the shrimps in Singapore be cheaper? and will they last the flight home?


----------



## Radik (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Congrats.. it is good feeling I know. I was observing my 1st CRS giving birth yesterday, it took her almost 24 hours  It is funny how they pop out fast. Another 2 giving in few days. Now just hope they survive. I bough Chi Ebi as it should improve survival rates.


----------



## daniel19831123 (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Well so far it's been 5 days and it's growing well. I haven't used any shrimp products besides having plants, mineral rock and amazonia soil. Shrimp in Singapore is way cheaper but I probably won't be coming back to the UK and will most likely be settling down there. In the very unlikely event that I'm coming back, it will be at least a few years down the line as I'm bound to a contract of 4 years.


----------



## flyingfish (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

I'll take your CRS when you go!!!! I LOVE THEM


----------



## logi-cat (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

i'll take them as well


----------



## daniel19831123 (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

I will see if they survive. lol


----------



## JohnC (6 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

i've got my first 5 x S grade and above a while back and they are great wee shrimp. not put enough thought into the stocking levels and water params to get them breeding.


----------



## kev88 (8 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Am in singapore now! dont you worry its so cheap it hurts when i buy from london. only thing is there is so many no one buys back lol


----------



## daniel19831123 (10 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Kev, can I ask what are you doing in Singapore?  I'm just interested in breeding these shrimp as a challenge. And on top of it it's nice to see an army of high grade CRS going after it's food. I want shrimp like those from ASSA.


----------



## kev88 (12 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

I have family here and business links, so usually back once a year but due to some circumstances i've been back 3 x this year! so stocking up on personal aquatic stock and for re-sale. I too want to try breeding CRS however just to start a colony can be pretty expensive let alone the upkeep of the waters, food, special food for coloring etc... So just had some rare endlers give birth well see how they get on in terms of color and food that i will feed them and see how that goes. Just saw some King Kong Shimps and golden bee shrimps. Apparently such a high grade they havent put a price on it yet.


----------



## daniel19831123 (12 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

CRS are quite sensitive. So far I have yet to successfully keep them in a high tech fully planted tank with CO2. I think the pH variation in my tank is killing all those that went in there. On the other hand, I have a tank specially setup for breeding CRS that has been quite successful with it. I don't even dare to change more than 20% water at a time just in case it kills off the baby. I tend to leave this tank untouch and overgrown with hair algae. Water change once a month!


----------



## kev88 (13 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*



			
				daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> CRS are quite sensitive. So far I have yet to successfully keep them in a high tech fully planted tank with CO2. I think the pH variation in my tank is killing all those that went in there. On the other hand, I have a tank specially setup for breeding CRS that has been quite successful with it. I don't even dare to change more than 20% water at a time just in case it kills off the baby. I tend to leave this tank untouch and overgrown with hair algae. Water change once a month!



Yes i agree that water prams are the number1 most important to breeding CRS. PH KH and Oxygen is very important. I hear air pump filters are used for breeding... :S


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

I'm using modified tetra tex 1200 with a sponge block at the intake pipe and that seemed to work alright. However, saying that I haven't clean the filter for 6 month! So I won't know if there is any baby shrimp in the filter itself. lol


----------



## kev88 (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Let us know if you have and CRS babies in the filter! My LFS always has CRS in their filter which makes them look out of stock. lol How they get in he does not know as he can hardly open the internal filter himself.!


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Well I think they would stay well out of the filter as the newly hatch shrimplings looks much bigger than the pore of the fine pore sponge that I have on my inlet.


----------



## daniel19831123 (14 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

counted 30 babies today and there is still 3 pregnant! I think I'm doing something right. lol


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby!!!*

Little shrimpies




AS small as a grain of Amazonia



Another pic



My state of art filter lol



Plants going through transition anubias bonsai



Another pot of anubias bonsai



Dwarf hairgrass sp. Japan aka eleocharis belem



Another pot of the hair grass. Anyone interested?



A filter wool stuffed with cuttings of staurogyne stuck in the corner of a tank while waiting for vacancy on the growing pots



Massive pots of echinodorus quadricostatus ready for sale. Anyone?



Another HC pot ready for sale


----------



## nayr88 (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Congratulations on the crs baby's mate. Didn't know there colouring that strong so quickly. 

Do you mist the plants floating at all? How much do you sell them for?


----------



## daniel19831123 (15 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

no misting.  Just grow them out in the air open to UK atmospheric pressure. It's doable contradictory to what alot of people believe. I did it very gradually and still I was getting burnt leaves on some more delicate plants such as anubias and the crypts. But once it's adapted, it grew just fine. With this setup, I only change water once every 2-3 weeks and sometimes 4 weeks if I can't be bother. lol

the price I sold them depends on the pot and the type of plants. The eleocharis sp. Japan might go for fiver a pot and the echinodorus maybe 4 quid and HC maybe 3. It depends on the ease of growing and the speed that they grow. Just a little something to cover the cost of my fertiliser and electricity. lol.


----------



## kev88 (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Wow! I too did not reliase they have such strong colours at such a young age. Looks very cute lol


----------



## daniel19831123 (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

They are congregating at the feeding site so frequently now that they look so adorable when they are all together.


----------



## Tom.Verey (18 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

congratulations, there nice


----------



## daniel19831123 (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Tried a baby fry saver kinda cage and annihilated a group of baby shrimp!!! It's a plastic frame with netting clothes stretch over the outside of it to form a cage. Got all the baby shrimp in it and then 10 minutes later return to find loads of babies stucked between the mesh and plastic frame!!! I was so gutted and sick looking at the CRS baby cannibalising on the other siblings. Think I must have lost about 10 or so babies!


----------



## JohnC (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

by some complete co-incidence of ambient temp in my edinburgh flat on my un heated CRS tank i have my first pregnant   female from my tiny group of 6. 

now i'm a bit worried about my over filteration eheim 2213 on a 24L arc tank with glassware inlet..... possibly need to add a sponge pre filter......


----------



## daniel19831123 (24 Aug 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

definitely something worth doing. The baby are so small!


----------



## Bungy (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Daniel
Im really interested to know your water params - 
I just wanted to get some opinion on my CRS / CBS setup.  Im using ADA Amazonia II substrate, planted well with simple Anubia's, Vallis and Java moss and fern. I have a sizeable chunk of bogwood in there too.  Tank is approx 50L and currently houses approx 30 CRS and 20 CBS.

I live in a hard water area on the South coast and have been a Malawi keeper/breeder for many years which suits them just fine however CRS/CBS require more exacting parameters and in particular lower PH GH and KH.  Currently my tap stats read as follows:

PH 7.5
GH 6
KH 16

Im using a sponge filter and simply dont seem to be able to lower my PH.  Ive turned to introducing rain water but although my shrimp are berried regularly the young simply dont survive.  I have today bought some RO water and changed approx 5 Litres, ill repeat over the next week.  I have read much in regard to Mosura products: CRS FOOD, EXCEL, MINERAL PLUS, SHRIMP TONIC and OLD SEA MUD - all of which have rave reviews and are said to be a MUST by the pro Japanese breeders.   Im very keen to learn how I get my CRS/CBS shrimpletts to survive....?


----------



## dw1305 (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Hi all,


> I've turned to introducing rain water


You'll probably find that your rain water is much more alkaline than you would expect, I live in Wiltshire (NE of Bath) and the rain is about 75 - 100 microS in the winter, and often higher than that in the summer. The only time our rain water has been anywhere near "distilled" was last year immediately after we had the heavy snow.

cheers Darrel


----------



## daniel19831123 (13 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Hmmm I don't think it's a must but recommended by breeder. My ph is 6.5 and the nitrate, ammonia, nitrite off the tap is 0. Temperature 24 degree. The plant on top takes up some nutrient so I try not to change water at all if possible besides topping up. I only change water if I feed a lot to the shrimps. Otherwise, it's a self sufficient shrimp tank. To be honest, many of my shrimp probably die as well as I've seen 6 batch of pregnant shrimp and theoretically speaking I should have 200+ shrimps but I've counted only 70 no matter how hard I tried. So I'm assuming the rest probably didn't make it.


----------



## kev88 (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

I've read a couple of blogs etc and I guess what I have gathered for fry shrimp survival is water pram but also oxygen! In terms of mosura, I used the miniral plus and I think that must have triggered sexy time because I have 2x crs and 1x cbs and she is now carrying eggs...


----------



## flyingfish (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

Is your ph 6.5 off the tap or 6.5 in your tank because of amazonia?


----------



## daniel19831123 (19 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

6.5 with amazonia but then the amazonia is nearly 2 years old.


----------



## Bungy (23 Sep 2011)

*Re: CRS baby! Now with pic of babies & my advance filter! lo*

So by changing water using only RO now I have managed to reduce my KH/GH from 6/16 to 3/4 but PH remains around 7.5 ish.  My shrimp are berried but still no sign of the littleuns surviving.  Do I need a mineral supplement and what would be the best to use, where would I buy from in the UK?


----------

